# ultrasonic mister & foodcoloring



## higginsr (Oct 4, 2007)

I am in a process of making a fountain / mister... Would like to add red food coloring to give the illusion of blood but I don't need the food coloring gunking anything up


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I doubt the food dye would pose a problem. What really gunks up the ultrasounds is sticky dissolved stuff like sugar.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Or peanut butter...yeah...peanut butter really gunks it up.


----------



## airscapes (Oct 3, 2006)

It will be fine with red food coloring.. had one from an utrasonic humidifyer I mounted in the bird bath..


----------



## higginsr (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks airscapes!


----------

